# Best find of the day



## Newtothiss (Dec 7, 2021)

Quick day (2 hours). 4 or 5 ACLs, all busted, but this one was in surprisingly good shape.
It was great, then I cleaned it..


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 7, 2021)

You should read my ACL Cleaning post where I say to let these dry out before you clean to help prevent paint loss. LEON.

Link below.





						Hire's ACL.
					

I found this Hires in a dump way back in mid October. Some one, Robby Raccoon I think asked if it's true to let sit a month to dry out before cleaning. I said Yes & That's what I do. SO, after 2 1/2 months I decided to clean it yesterday. Here it is. No Paint loss or no additional paint loss...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 8, 2021)

D'oh!
Live and learn I suppose..
I guessing there's at least 1 or 2 more in that hillside.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Quick day (2 hours). 4 or 5 ACLs, all busted, but this one was in surprisingly good shape.
> It was great, then I cleaned it..View attachment 232750


I love that!


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 8, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I love that!


Hopefully there's another one. I want to find one of the "Double Up" ACLs, they've all been broken so far.. 
Pretty much everything that's really cool has been busted or I broke it with the shovel...


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Hopefully there's another one. I want to find one of the "Double Up" ACLs, they've all been broken so far..
> Pretty much everything that's really cool has been busted or I broke it with the shovel...


Wish I had somewhere to dig. There's a private small lake I have access to they dumped thousands of medicine bottles in the 20s but in about 20 feet of water and seaweed. That sucks. I am not a diver! Lol


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 9, 2021)

So this spot is off one of the first roads in the area and I've found the long forgotten road balls deep in the woods.

There are not enough hours in the day.
In this mile of woods where the road was, are 2 farms (1900) and a creek (about half a mile from where I'm digging now).

It's a hike, but I can't wait!
There's also 3 other promising spots within a few miles.

Maybe you could rig up a net for the lake?


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 9, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> So this spot is off one of the first roads in the area and I've found the long forgotten road balls deep in the woods.
> 
> There are not enough hours in the day.
> In this mile of woods where the road was, are 2 farms (1900) and a creek (about half a mile from where I'm digging now).
> ...


I can get a boat right over where I think the bottles are. I need to make some kind of bucket scoop. Not to big. It's going to be a work out pulling up in 25 ft of water. I have the winter and a shop to come up with something. Thanks for the suggestion. This pond was the town dump for at least 80 years. Damn. Need to drain it! Lol. I will find a way.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I can get a boat right over where I think the bottles are. I need to make some kind of bucket scoop. Not to big. It's going to be a work out pulling up in 25 ft of water. I have the winter and a shop to come up with something. Thanks for the suggestion. This pond was the town dump for at least 80 years. Damn. Need to drain it! Lol. I will find a way.


You could rig some sort of large weighted scoop/net and use a winch from shore?


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 9, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> You could rig some sort of large weighted scoop/net and use a winch from shore?


Good idea . Who knows what the heck is down there. It will be great if I can get something to work. Thanks


----------



## embe (Dec 9, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Good idea . Who knows what the heck is down there. It will be great if I can get something to work. Thanks


Might try magnet fishing and see what you get that way.  But yeah a dredge is probably the better way to go for bottles


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 9, 2021)

embe said:


> Might try magnet fishing and see what you get that way.  But yeah a dredge is probably the better way to go for bottles


You know I was thinking of dragging something like a small strong steel bucket behind the boat on the bottom and maybe get lucky and get a few of those bottles. I have a big magnet  but I am afraid anything steel will probably be destroyed by the elements. I guess I will be fishing for glass! Lol. Thanks for your suggestions. It helps. You all are the experts in the digging world.


----------



## embe (Dec 9, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> You know I was thinking of dragging something like a small strong steel bucket behind the boat on the bottom and maybe get lucky and get a few of those bottles. I have a big magnet  but I am afraid anything steel will probably be destroyed by the elements. I guess I will be fishing for glass! Lol. Thanks for your suggestions. It helps. You all are the experts in the digging world.


I'm no expert on digging, but if you're dragging something heavy on the bottom behind a boat be aware that you may get snagged on some old logs/rocks, etc.  

And with magnet fishing, my understanding is that a lot of metal preserves better under the water compared to when it's brought to the surface.  Might give you an indicator on a good age/area to search in.  Good luck either way!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 9, 2021)

embe said:


> I'm no expert on digging, but if you're dragging something heavy on the bottom behind a boat be aware that you may get snagged on some old logs/rocks, etc.
> 
> And with magnet fishing, my understanding is that a lot of metal preserves better under the water compared to when it's brought to the surface.  Might give you an indicator on a good age/area to search in.  Good luck either way!


Yeah I thought maybe the snagging thing would probably happen. No easy way unless your diver dan! Thanks. I will try the magnet.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> You know I was thinking of dragging something like a small strong steel bucket behind the boat on the bottom and maybe get lucky and get a few of those bottles. I have a big magnet  but I am afraid anything steel will probably be destroyed by the elements. I guess I will be fishing for glass! Lol. Thanks for your suggestions. It helps. You all are the experts in the digging world.


I'm not even a novice.
Just a strange dude digging holes in the woods lol.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 9, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> I'm not even a novice.
> Just a strange dude digging holes in the woods lol.


Lol!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2021)

Try a Potatoe Rake.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 10, 2021)

I would be dropping a big magnet on a rope down there. Wait, I did that under the bridge on Shasta lake, last time we took the boat out…. (When we had some water, sort of.) I got nothing but I hear some people do ok- medal lids attached to bottles, maybe some beer cans- the gun stories are crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Oh, now I see I didn’t have an original idea- great minds think alike!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Try a Potatoe Rake.





hemihampton said:


> Try a Potatoe Rake.


Great idea! Thanks hemihampton.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 10, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> I'm not even a novice.
> Just a strange dude digging holes in the woods lol.


Nothing strange about digging in the woods. I dig in antique shops and have to pay for what I find! Most of the time to much.!


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 10, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Nothing strange about digging in the woods. I dig in antique shops and have to pay for what I find! Most of the time to much.!


That makes me feel a bit better.
As far as my friends, peers and generation in general though, WEIRD GUY lol.

I really enjoy the hiking and exercise, plus the excitement of maybe finding neat stuff.
And the lack of the crazy populace, that's nice.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 10, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> That makes me feel a bit better.
> As far as my friends, peers and generation in general though, WEIRD GUY lol.
> 
> I really enjoy the hiking and exercise, plus the excitement of maybe finding neat stuff.
> And the lack of the crazy populace, that's nice.


You know collector's are not normal some say. That's because some folks don't see things like we do. Like the pride and deco of what we enjoy  ! Some like to just sit all day and That's awesome to. I am sitting thinking what antique mall I can blow some money   on some good stuff! I love my Junk and good stuff! Ha


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm better at finding old cars than whole bottles.. shame the ACLs were busted. But this is a new spot, and this is just from the surface, under leafs. There's a creek 20ft away, just had the wrong boots for a more serious investigation..


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2021)

I wonder what those flat top cans are. I see the Black Label looks like a 1964 Zip Tab pull tab with the tab top intact which is kinda odd. Probably brewed in Tacoma. LEON.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I wonder what those flat top cans are. I see the Black Label looks like a 1964 Zip Tab pull tab with the tab top intact which is kinda odd. Probably brewed in Tacoma. LEON.


Dunno. Lots of Black Label and Cascade so far..


----------



## willong (Dec 12, 2021)

Have you tried probing yet to hear and/or feel the crunch of older tin cans? Since you won't normally be seeking a privy down in a creek ravine, a fairly short probe that will thrust a foot or eighteen inches into the duff and soil should do the trick. I used a pitchfork in the 1970's, but with an interest in newer vintage cans you may want to make a probe with a steel ball bearing on it tip to avoid skewering the later stuff.


----------



## Newtothiss (Dec 12, 2021)

willong said:


> Have you tried probing yet to hear and/or feel the crunch of older tin cans? Since you won't normally be seeking a privy down in a creek ravine, a fairly short probe that will thrust a foot or eighteen inches into the duff and soil should do the trick. I used a pitchfork in the 1970's, but with an interest in newer vintage cans you may want to make a probe with a steel ball bearing on it tip to avoid skewering the later stuff.


No probing. Saw the car on the gentle hill leading down to the creek. Made my way down and saw pieces of old this and that, then started moving leafs and found there's lots of glass and junk.


----------



## willong (Dec 15, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Great idea! Thanks hemihampton.


You'll have to make your own 25-foot-long handle though; Home Depot doesn't stock those.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 15, 2021)

willong said:


> You'll have to make your own 25-foot-long handle though; Home Depot doesn't stock those.


That's what I am going to do. Picture a scoop wide like 18 inches with side binders for stuff doesn't fall off the sides. The spokes on the Rake will be 8 in  long made out of aluminum. What the hell do I have to lose!


----------



## willong (Dec 15, 2021)

willong said:


> You'll have to make your own 25-foot-long handle though; Home Depot doesn't stock those.


Still doesn't do the trick in 25' deep water; but a clam rake is something you actually can buy, or make, that might work for you in the shallower fringes of the pond.





Just search "manual clam rake" online and you'll see images of a number of different styles that might give you some ideas for your shop project Jstorm. (I added "manual" to the search string in order to eliminate those results that either are, or require, a ship!)


WL


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 15, 2021)

willong said:


> Still doesn't do the trick in 25' deep water; but a clam rake is something you actually can buy, or make, that might work for you in the shallower fringes of the pond.
> 
> View attachment 232979
> 
> ...


Cool thanks. Not many of those in Indiana!


----------



## willong (Dec 15, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> You know I was thinking of dragging something like a small strong steel bucket behind the boat on the bottom and maybe get lucky and get a few of those bottles. I have a big magnet  but I am afraid anything steel will probably be destroyed by the elements. I guess I will be fishing for glass! Lol. Thanks for your suggestions. It helps. You all are the experts in the digging world.



Please see my preceding clam rake posting in this thread.

Also, if the water is clear--*before you stir up the muck of course !*--an Aquascope 


 is something additional you might want to purchase or build.





__





						Amazon.com : aquascope
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 15, 2021)

willong said:


> Please see my preceding clam rake posting in this thread.
> 
> Also, if the water is clear--*before you stir up the muck of course !*--an Aquascope View attachment 232980 is something additional you might want to purchase or build.
> 
> ...


Never thought of that! The water is extremely clear due to it's an old coal strip mine. There's other areas on this property that you could cast from shore that are only 6 feet deep also. They hit water I believe in the 20s and sold the property to a private club that I have been in for 60 years. Long story short next week I will send some pics of where I am hunting. It can be expensive driving back and forth. It's about 50 miles each way so you definitely spend the whole day there. Pea body coal company did the digging. I will throw in some facts about the property next week. It's also known for its leaf fossils. I found these 2 bottles some years ago in a drought season on a small pond. Nothing special but fun.


----------



## willong (Dec 22, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Pea body coal company did the digging.


Please forgive me; but I cannot read that without adding this reference:


----------



## willong (Dec 22, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> It can be expensive driving back and forth.


 Biden-fueled inflation is definitely having a negative impact on my own recreational plans and activities!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 22, 2021)

willong said:


> Biden-fueled inflation is definitely having a negative impact on my own recreational plans and activities!


You got that Right Brother!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 22, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> You got that Right Brother!


Lot of good junk in this small lake. Trying to get it out!


----------

